# What BB in CR1 Team USA



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello,

I am planing to upgrade my CR1 and I am wondering what BB type is used?
BSA - british?

The Scott website shows a BB-5600 for 2006. But I can't find any information on this.

thanks


Peter


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

petzi-baer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planing to upgrade my CR1 and I am wondering what BB type is used?
> BSA - british?
> ...


 English threading.


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

FTF said:


> English threading.



that was fast

thanks

Petzi-baer


----------

